
Express.js Security Tips: Save Your App - maxim_savonin
http://Express.jsSecurityTips:SaveYourApp!
======
speps
Link is broken, I don't get how it got 4 points!

~~~
bdcravens
Plenty of people upvote and comment without ever reading the article.

Actual URL appears to be [https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/express-js-
security-tips/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/express-js-security-tips/)

(I think submitter mistakenly pasted title into URL field)

~~~
tomklein
Thanks

